# updated Progress on My Fowler traction engine



## Jasonb (Feb 22, 2009)

So here is the latest update on my Fowler build, did not get much done in Nov & Dec but things are back on track now.

The dummy tie plates were fitted to the rear rims with alloy rivits so the filed down CSK ends would not show, I then did the strakes with steel snapheads. Drilling the rims vertically on the X3 pushed it to its limits I just got the rim under the spindle to drill the holes using the collet chuck and an 1/8" stub drill.







I then tackled the spectacle plates, these were bent over a former 10thou or so oversize and then milled to size so as not to distort the hornplates.










I had dropped off my machined gear blanks with MJ at Amberley and picked them up just before xmas, at the same time I borrowed the steel former for the tender sides. All the gears mesh nicely and line up well






First job over the xmas holidays was to flange the tender sides, on the 3rd annealing I managed to buckle the plate and could not get it straight, so had to get another one. For the other plate and the replacement rather than try to flange the corner I opted to silver solder in a small fillet which worked out far easier. The sides were then drilled for all the various bits and the back/botton bent and rivit holes drilled.










While waiting to pick up the replacement tender side from Alan at Alley Pally I got on with the various bits that fit onto the tender, following advise here the tow bar was rivited with 1/8" rivits with the heads turned down to the size of 3/32nd ones.










The most recent item was the fairlead/roller guide. On the fowler this is quite a complex fabrication, not just a couple of lengths of angle iron as on some engines. It took a while to get my head round the drawing and then try to work out how to keep all the bits in line and in position while it was silver soldered. I came up with the solution below which was to make as one and then cut in half, this worked well as it was all soldered in one go with just two clamps holding it together.










Well thats it for now, off to flange the tender floor.

Jason


----------



## Maryak (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice Work and Great piccys :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 22, 2009)

Holy Smokes!!

Wow!


----------



## cfellows (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice. Going to be a lovely piece when it's finished!

Chuck


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice workmanship indeed ........ the riveting looks to be very well done, nice and neat :bow:

chuck


----------



## stefang (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks great so far, cant wait to see more 

I love rivets 

Stefan


----------



## steamer (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful Job! :bow:
I love your fabrications!....they look real!

Dave


----------



## modelbuff (Mar 4, 2009)

Great work, continue to submit pictures.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Mar 4, 2009)

I am glad your back and running Jasonb. Keep loads of photo's of the tender build for when I start mine (have all the brass now and flanged sides. Photo's are worth the weight in gold to me. Its really good to see your work :bow:


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW!!
 :bow: 
That's not just a model that's a work of art. Beautiful workmanship.

Ernie J


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments, for those that may not have seen earlier posts there are a lot more photos in the folowing album.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v156/jasonballamy/Fowler A7/?start=all

Mike I'll make sure I take a few more pics of the tender, have got the floor & coal wall in place and made the former for the tank front, hope to bash that into shape next weekend.

Jason


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 13, 2009)

I spent part of Good Friday and a couple of hours on Saturday riviting the spokes into position after bending and fitting them the previous couple of weekends. Sunday saw the bronze bushes turned and fitted and the diff gear fixed to the back of the O/S hub.

I've also got all the work done on the tender, just needs tinning and then about 300 rivits after which all the joints will be sealed with soft solder.














Its good to get it up on four wheels, next major benchmark will be running on air but thats a while away yet, got a few odds and sods to do before I take it to MJ Engineering's open day so probably wont start on the cylinder until end of May.

Jason


----------



## Metal Mickey (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent work as always Jason. Could you email me with the oreder you tackled the tender in? I am hoping to start mine the end of this month/ beginning of next.

Really does look good Jason.Well done :bow:


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll take some more detailed shots of the tender and then e-mail you what I did. In the meantime this build of a full size Fowler tender may come in handy for reference though its not an A7 there are a lot of similar details.

http://www.tractiontalkforum.com/showthread.php?t=6498

Jason


----------

